# Cockatiel not growing wing feathers!



## marauder_87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I was hoping someone might have a better idea than me what is happening with my cockatiels wing! His name is Chico and he is roughly between 16-20 years old (we are at least 4th owner but he has been a part of our family for 16 years). At the end of August I noticed him picking out the feathers on his one wing, and that some of them were damaged. He picked them out until he had a large bald spot. We don't cage him during the day, his doors stay open and he is free to hang out on his little table. In his old age he isn't the best flyer, and mainly gets around by climbing but prior to this we found him walking on the floor and also some dust marks from his wings on our tv stand so I'm assuming he damaged his feathers attempting to fly. I was concerned at first but figured I would wait and see if they grew back. I can see the follicles, and little grey spikes, some areas are growing fluffy little feathers but he keeps picking them out. I'm finding them on the bottom of th cage, but they aren't full feathers just the tops like I have posted. Other the one wing he appears healthy, still eating and playing with toys. Anyone know what the issue might be? 
Thanks!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If feathers are definitely growing and he just plucks them out, it sounds like he has a self-mutilation problem. Maybe it used to bother him, so he'd pick at it, and now it's a compulsive thing he does. 

I would take him to the vet and see what he recommends for him, it's really not good that he's plucking himself like that. It doesn't look too severe from the pictures so hopefully there's a medication or antibiotic that can stop itching or something 

That's really all I can think of, I hope someone else can add to this


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Poor little guy... Maybe parasite of some kind?*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I think this definitely warrants a trip to the avian vet. Your Chico is adorable though


----------

